# Stika Blade peeling up vinyl as it cuts...



## LanFranco (Jan 3, 2010)

My first cuts were great, but now my machine seems to be peeling up the edges of my vinyl as it cuts the shapes... 

Anyone have this happen and resolved it?

Perhaps my blade is too long? I can try it later tonight when I get home from work..

Thanks for the help!


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

You might check the blade...sometimes it can get a piece of vinyl stuck and it will cause problems.

Also is it the same design that you were doing just fine? Because if you have smaller details they will also pop up some.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

2 or 3 things possible.

Unscew the blad holder completey and blow into the end. Small pieces of vinyl can get caught in there.

Your blade depth could be too much. Reduce depth until you get it right. Do you know how to do a test? Push and hold the power button and it will cut a square with a cross in it. 

Finally-has your teflon strip been damaged? This is the piece that the blade would come in contact with onthe cutter. If that is damaged it will not cut well either. 

We have owned a sticka for 3 years. A really good machine for it's size. I did mess mine up when I picked it up from behind though. Be careful not to lift by the rod that the blade moves on. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## LanFranco (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, Wonderful advice!
Thank you!

Before I left this morning, I did check the blade and it had a little piece of vinyl inside it, so I got it out.. It also a big chunk of vinyl around the holder and sticky vinyl glue on the tip of the vinyl (from it peeling so much).. so obv. I removed that and cleaned off the glue-sticky...

I have noticed that the teflon strip is a big "wobbly" not exactly super flat on the machine.

I will try your suggestions tonight and see how it goes! Thanks muh peps.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

If the teflon strip is wobbly then that will become a problem soon. 

I would go ahead and replace it if you have another one-and always keep a spare on hand. 

It really does make a difference when you have a new one and a new blade.


----------



## LanFranco (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome, I'll go ahead and try out the replacement too!


----------



## SPEEDFREAKS (Apr 21, 2009)

try here not for your machine but give a great set of the blade 

www.graphteccorp.com/support/.../TNC_004_Accurate_*Blade*_*Set*up.pdf



also how old is your blade ???

cutting speed how fast are you running at ??

down force/ blade pressure ???

blade offset is it set right for the blade ???

is the blade sharp ??

i found that the better blades are from clean cut less down force las a long time also 

Jeff


Clean Cut Blade


----------



## LanFranco (Jan 3, 2010)

SPEEDFREAKS said:


> try here not for your machine but give a great set of the blade
> 
> www.graphteccorp.com/support/.../TNC_004_Accurate_*Blade*_*Set*up.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for the site!

1. The blade is Brand new! I just got the machine for Christmas.
2. Cutting speed, I have no idea, I am not aware that I can change this..?? I work on a Mac in Illustrator.. if that makes any differences.. Where can I find the prefs for the stika 12? 
Blade Offset..not really sure about this either!
The Manual doesn't show too much, but I'm going to give it another read tonight..

Thanks for all the goods


----------



## HoleshotArtworks (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi, I don't have a sticka but I have roland gx 24 and have run into that same issue. I found that my blade length was too long. If the blade is too long it will have a tendency to lift the vinyl while cutting. You may find that it cuts larger designs just fine but more intricate designs the vinyl has a tendency to lift. 
How to determine the correct blade lenth you may ask? Well on my machine the blade holder is removeable. So I take the holder out and adjust the blade so that the blade is flush with the holder. Then I take the holder and adjust the blade a few turns and then test it out on a piece of vinyl. Basicly without putting it in the machine take the blade and run it over the viny and see if it cuts all the way through. If not keep adjusting until it does and then put it back in the machine. This may not be the most scientific way to go about it but I have found that it works well for me. 
If the blade is adjusted correctly it should cut through the vinyl and half way through the paper backing. So if you made a test cut and rmoved all the vinyl from the backing you should still be able to see the design cut into the paper backing. 
I also found that after I find this perfect setting that I like to buy an extra blade holder and blade and keep the finely tuned blade aside just for thoes intricate designs. 

Just my two cents. 

Best of luck!!


----------



## LanFranco (Jan 3, 2010)

HoleshotArtworks said:


> Hi, I don't have a sticka but I have roland gx 24 and have run into that same issue. I found that my blade length was too long. If the blade is too long it will have a tendency to lift the vinyl while cutting. You may find that it cuts larger designs just fine but more intricate designs the vinyl has a tendency to lift.
> How to determine the correct blade lenth you may ask? Well on my machine the blade holder is removeable. So I take the holder out and adjust the blade so that the blade is flush with the holder. Then I take the holder and adjust the blade a few turns and then test it out on a piece of vinyl. Basicly without putting it in the machine take the blade and run it over the viny and see if it cuts all the way through. If not keep adjusting until it does and then put it back in the machine. This may not be the most scientific way to go about it but I have found that it works well for me.
> If the blade is adjusted correctly it should cut through the vinyl and half way through the paper backing. So if you made a test cut and rmoved all the vinyl from the backing you should still be able to see the design cut into the paper backing.
> I also found that after I find this perfect setting that I like to buy an extra blade holder and blade and keep the finely tuned blade aside just for thoes intricate designs.
> ...


Eryk!
Awesome, thank you too!!
I'm sure this thread will help many in my situation, every piece of advice seems to be valid, and I can't wait to get home to try it.

I have the same issue with the small intricate designs, those peeled up bad! 
hollaaazzz!!


----------



## LanFranco (Jan 3, 2010)

THought I'd let you all know that I first just tried the blade length. It was def too long!. I retracted it and through a few tests extended it to be just right. It cut great but then in random places it would just barely peel up some vinyl edges...

Also, sometimes the art peels really great, all the vinyl strips right off, and then other times, even on the easiest and larger of the graphics, it peels up with me pulling it, so I have to stick it back down.. Maybe it's just a big inconsistent, But i'll keep playing with it...

Thanks everyone!


----------

